
Ask HN: Anyone know what it takes to become Hacker for FBI/CIA/NSA? - gremlinsinc
Another thread showcased how much they earn... now I&#x27;m curious how one becomes a hacker for these agencies... as it seems pretty lucretive.
======
willstrafach
It's not much different than other jobs, you can simply apply directly to the
agencies.

[https://www.cia.gov/careers/opportunities/support-
profession...](https://www.cia.gov/careers/opportunities/support-professional)

[https://www.intelligencecareers.gov/nsa/nsacyber.html](https://www.intelligencecareers.gov/nsa/nsacyber.html)

------
mindcrime
Well, being a sell-out and having horrible ethics would be a good start..

------
muzuq
Step 1: Spell check your internet posts.

------
discombobulate
Step 0: A desire to be part of an authoritarian apparatus.

